# Not sure how to make these...



## Daniele1969

Hi everybody!!

I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration. I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....

I can cast-on and do a simple row... 

Would I need to know more to make these?


----------



## Chrissy

Daniele1969 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration. I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....
> 
> I can cast-on and do a simple row...
> 
> Would I need to know more to make these?


How about i-cords? think they are easily knitted, look them up on u-tube.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

They look like they're made out ofI-cord, which is knitted.

Have youread the directions yet?


----------



## tammie52

Daniele1969 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration. I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....
> 
> I can cast-on and do a simple row...
> 
> Would I need to know more to make these?


heres what id do, make a chain of 4 slip stitch in to first chain to make it a circle, then sc in to circle once , chain 6 ( do that 5 times.) you should have 5 loops if you want to add more just carry on, if not slip stitch in to first sc tie off sew a button in middle to make it fancy, good luck,


----------



## IndigoSpinner

When all ekse fails, readthe manual.

In other words, read the directions/pattern.

They look like they're I-cord, in other words, knitted.

If they are I-cord, you'll cast on 3 or 4 stitches onto a DP needle. Slide the stitches to the other end of the needle and knir them. Just keep slidind the stitches to the right hand end of the needle without turning the work and knitting across.

The working yarn will wrap across the back, but after 6 or 7 rows, it'll pull together and make a knitted tube. You can help this along by tugging on the tube.


----------



## sweetsue

It looks like an i-cord. They are really simple. You use 2 dpns cast on 3 stitches, knit 3, push your work to the other end of the dpn and knit 3 tugging slightly on the yarn as it is now on the last stitch and you are pulling it to the front. Continue to do this until you have reached the desired length.


----------



## Pollyfisch

They do not look like they are crocheted but knitted


----------



## Daniele1969

Icord, huh... 

I have never heard of it before. I watched the YouTube video (Thank you Sue)and it seems simple enough.

Thank you all!! I knew you guys would be able to set me in the right direction!! Really appreciate the help. 

Dani


----------



## trammyjane

hi to ll but i think it is french knitting done on a bobbin with 4 nails in the top and a safety pin to lift yarn over as you wind round until u have length u want .jane


----------



## Leonora

These are definitely made from i-corn, and not crocheted.


----------



## trammyjane

if u type in french knitting it will show u exactly what it looks like and this is it!!!!!


----------



## sam07671

lostarts said:


> They look like they're made out ofI-cord, which is knitted.
> 
> Have youread the directions yet?


Thats what I was going to say. They look like icords. Ver simple to make and makes up fast.


----------



## sweetsue

You are right of course tammyjane, but that is exactly what the i-cord is. french knitting done on two dpns. Pretty nifty hey?



trammyjane said:


> if u type in french knitting it will show u exactly what it looks like and this is it!!!!!


----------



## heather.kearins

Chrissy said:


> Daniele1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration. I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....
> 
> I can cast-on and do a simple row...
> 
> Would I need to know more to make these?
> 
> 
> 
> How about i-cords? think they are easily knitted, look them up on u-tube.
Click to expand...

The ones in the photo are made with i-cords.


----------



## heathert

Not sure what I-cords are but how about the old-fashioned cotton reel 'knitting nancy'? I think it's french knitting!


----------



## rujam

they look as if they have been made on a "knitting Nancy". we used to use a cotton reel with 4 nails in a square at the top of the reel. rujam


----------



## IndigoSpinner

I- cord and French knitting produce the same result.

I-cord is done on two DP needles.

French knitting is done on a knitting nancy, spool or other small frame.

They produce the same kind of cord.


----------



## patocenizo

Those are really cute.


----------



## dawnmc1

Looks like what we used to call french knitting ie. a cotton reel with 4 small nails hammered until about a half an inch left then you sind the wool around the nails, I think I've made a mess of explaining this, also you can buy the thing ??? as a kit, don't know what it's called.


----------



## Lijnet

Definitely i-cords and simple to knit. Very effective in trims and very simple to make.


----------



## 3mom

I cords--knitted.


----------



## StellasKnits

I agree that those flowers are made with i-cords. They're really easy to make.


----------



## Carol J.

They were made on a Knitting Knobby, a plastic tool to teach children coordination between their heads and their hands. My father made ours out of wooden spools with 5 nails on top. Same principle as using the looms for making caps and things.
They can be bought in any yarn or needlework department. We called the cords horse reins and made lengths of this cord for tying back our hair, belts and sewed them into circles for hot pads. Love the flowers.


----------



## GrammieGail

Cool...what a memory...our Dad used to make us the little "four nail" knitters out of wooden spools!!! Thanks!!! We made little doll house rugs, chair mats, etc, etc...what fun!!! Yep, kiddos...this was WAY before TV, iPads and cell phones!!! GG


----------



## LBush1144

Can't recall where I saw those, but yes, they are i-cords and they are sewn together to make flowers. Really cute. Have fun with them. The old spool knitter (knitting nancy) can be used also. U-Tube has videos of how to make i-cord. It is really easy.


----------



## mombr4

There is a book called nicky epstein embellishment that I believe has lots of flowers in the book. I had seen this book some time ago in the library.

See if your library has this book if not see if they can inter loan it from another library for you. You might find something in it and they are knit patterns.



Daniele1969 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration. I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....
> 
> I can cast-on and do a simple row...
> 
> Would I need to know more to make these?


----------



## patocenizo

I have a very simple pattern for this: Cast on 66 sts on size 3 needle. Row 1: k1, cast off 9 sts, k1, cast off 9 sts and repeat to end of row. You will have 12 sts left. Draw yarn through the 12 sts and Voila! Very simple.


----------



## journey7

I cords is the way to go.


----------



## djskatie80

When I was a kid (long time ago!) these were what was considered 'spool knitting'. We took a wooden spool that sewing thread came on, nailed 4 smaller 'finishing nails' to one end so they formed a (sort of) square, the tail of the yarn went through the center of the spool and we wrapped the yarn around the nails (think the circle looms of today on a smaller scale!) we used a bobby pin to knit..... I may have to pull out a wooden spool and make me a loom - bet my G-kids would have a ball with it!


----------



## knit2p2

You can make the pieces from different colors of yarn using the I-Cord technique. If you aren't familiar with that technique, check it our on You Tube.


----------



## knit2p2

Are you familiar with making I-Cord. You can make the pieces doing that.


----------



## Cajunknitter

Knitted Flower: Cast on 50 stitches. Row 1: *K1, BO9* (5 times). You will end up with 6 stitches on right hand needle. Cut yarn, thread yard end through tapestry needle and run needle through all 6 stitches on the needle, pull up tight, and secure with a knot. Super easy!


----------



## Janet.Sar

This looks like a simple i-cord to me, and very effective too.


----------



## joand

You could knit I cord in your colors and sew them into flower petals.


----------



## SharonM

At your lys, or Michael's or JoAnn's... in the section where they sell knitting looms, there is a little doo-hickey type thing that is specifically designed to make this cord. Much the same idea as trammyjane's bobbin suggestion only made out of plastic.


----------



## fabiana

SharonM said:


> At your lys, or Michael's or JoAnn's... in the section where they sell knitting looms, there is a little doo-hickey type thing that is specifically designed to make this cord. Much the same idea as trammyjane's bobbin suggestion only made out of plastic.


I think they had it on a segment of Knitty Gritty about two months ago. I was just thinking of that thingy from the show.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Yes ..I-Cord...I read somewhere...that technique was called I-Cord because the inventor didn't want to call it Idiot Cord LOL...because it was so easy.
Once you do it over and over and over again..you will see what I mean.


----------



## gdhavens

The French knitting makes an I-cord, as does the dp needle method. Basically, they are exactly the same. We used to make these same things using a wooden thread spool with 4 nails in the end. The knit tube came out through the center hole in the spool.


----------



## Charlotte80

LBush1144 said:


> Can't recall where I saw those, but yes, they are i-cords and they are sewn together to make flowers. Really cute. Have fun with them. The old spool knitter (knitting nancy) can be used also. U-Tube has videos of how to make i-cord. It is really easy.


I used the spool knitter to make the cords and then crocheted the cords into rugs using a large crochet hook. I posted some pictures on KP some time ago.


----------



## Bulkarn

Daniele1969 said:


> Icord, huh...
> 
> I have never heard of it before. I watched the YouTube video (Thank you Sue)and it seems simple enough.
> 
> Thank you all!! I knew you guys would be able to set me in the right direction!! Really appreciate the help.
> 
> Dani


If you want a thinner cord, cast on many stitches, 100 or so and immediately bind off. You get a more flexible cord. I use it instead of icord sometimes.


----------



## indus3232

i-cords might work. cast on 4 sts on dp needles and knit 3 sts and and push it to the other end and knit 3 sts again (not turning). keep on doing this for the length of the cord. then shape flowers.


----------



## Daniele1969

patocenizo said:


> I have a very simple pattern for this: Cast on 66 sts on size 3 needle. Row 1: k1, cast off 9 sts, k1, cast off 9 sts and repeat to end of row. You will have 12 sts left. Draw yarn through the 12 sts and Voila! Very simple.


Thank you Patocenizo and CajunKnitter!!!

Gonna try this out too!

Dani


----------



## cathy47

French Knitter...


----------



## GrammyMe

Danielle, may I throw another name to all the above? How about spool knitting; it's all the same. If you have children they could have fun helping you. Thanks for posting this pic (and I realize a picture does not always have directions); and thanks for all who suggested directions. I like the help from y'all. I think I'll make think to embellish a purse.


----------



## dotcarp2000

arent those little flowers clever !!!! I would love the pattern for those


----------



## dotcarp2000

I think that the knitted I-cord and the french knitted I-cord might produce the same result. I still have that tool ensemble from when my kids were using one and they're in their 50's now.


----------



## cathy47

GrammyMe said:


> Danielle, may I throw another name to all the above? How about spool knitting; it's all the same. If you have children they could have fun helping you. Thanks for posting this pic (and I realize a picture does not always have directions); and thanks for all who suggested directions. I like the help from y'all. I think I'll make think to embellish a purse.


good throw spool knitting is the same as french knit. Just where to find the darn wood spool is my problem.


----------



## pruedi

I just made one of these for a baby hat. Check out "i cord flower" on you tube. There are many videos there. It turned out really cute. I even did the center out of i cord, so there would be no choking hazard.


----------



## Zoey

I know you can make the i-cords by useing dpns, but I like useing the knitting, I find it much faster. I make 4-peg spools they make a square cord and 5-peg spools make round cords. They are varied in shape (wood part) sell for $15.00 each that includes shipping in US. pm me if you have any questions or are interested. They do sell them at Mic. or Hobby lobby, I don't think they are made too well. Mine come with spool,hook and directions.


----------



## jmcret05

Daniele1969 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration. I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....
> 
> I can cast-on and do a simple row...
> 
> Would I need to know more to make these?


Here is the site for the picture you have.

http://www.pompomemporium.com/content/how-make-flowers-i-cord-or-french-knitting


----------



## Oogie

Have you every done spool knitting? That's what this is and it's very easy (also i-cord).


----------



## korteruckmar

Cast on 81 sts. Cast off, marking between sts after 1st cast off, then marking every 16 sts after that. Do not cut yarn. 
Gather the marked places and draw yarn thru these sts. The petals will gather. I just helped a 10-year-old make this in her knitting class this past week.


----------



## Zoey

For 5 petals, you need 5 times the amount needed in length that when you fold over the i-cord , to the size of the petal you want, I take a strong thread, put a pin at the length that you need for each petal, stick thread thru at those pins and pull up tight, go thru a few more times,add your button or I make a short piece of cord and spiral it and tack it down to the flower and put a pin back on most flowers, so it can be taken off if wanted. Hope this helps


----------



## tjb2

they are done very easely as iCord......
cast on a 4-6 stiches on double pointed needle, do NOT turn - just slide/push the neddle to the first stich and knit again- every row and keep yarn tight when starting row again

So--- knitt the 4- or 6 stiches, slide/push the needle eith the stiches onto the first stich and start knitting.
After about 3 rows you should see how it forms a cord.

Good luck


----------



## heymom

Daniele1969 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration. I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....
> 
> I can cast-on and do a simple row...
> 
> Would I need to know more to make these?


-----------------------------------------------------

Saw this on "Knit and Crochet Now" TV Show... If your a knitter and can't make a cord with crochet. Use the method below:

Cast on the number of stitches you need on your needles then cast off and Wha La you have a cord...


----------



## grandmadawn

You're all right, it is I-cord and it can be made on a spool knitting nancy or with dps exactly as sweetsue explained


----------



## crochetnutt

I cord flower


----------



## Sine

I found a gadget at the thrift store the other day to make flowers called a Knit-Wit http://knitwit.com/. There is a square tool and a round one. It cost me 25¢.


----------



## Eileen E

Would you share the ear warmer pattern please....
Thank you


----------



## nhauf001

Daniele1969 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration. I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....
> 
> I can cast-on and do a simple row...
> 
> Would I need to know more to make these?


looks like some flowers I made with my french knitter a few years ago for a toy bunny I was making. It is basically a spool with brads that you knit on, sold at places like Herrschners (where I got mine) but other yarn suppliers may carry them as well. Typically they come with instructions.


----------



## RGlad

http://www.fortheloveofyarn.com/Issues/Spring06/patterns/spring06_stashbust_knit.shtml
I've done these, they are easy and look good, very close to what you have posted, maybe even the same. Really, super easy.


----------



## MamaBonz 55

Daniele1969 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration. I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....
> 
> I can cast-on and do a simple row...
> 
> Would I need to know more to make these?


Looks like I-Cord knitted in very small needles. Nice flowers.

But if these don't work out somehow, I downloaded this pattern yesterday for some pretty little knitted flowers I plan to use on a hat. They might work for you. http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/knitting-spring-flowers/


----------



## MamaBonz 55

RGlad said:


> http://www.fortheloveofyarn.com/Issues/Spring06/patterns/spring06_stashbust_knit.shtml
> I've done these, they are easy and look good, very close to what you have posted, maybe even the same. Really, super easy.


Oh, those are really cute! Thanks for the link.


----------



## crafty_grandma56

I cords can be knitted or crocheted





I-cords give a similar effect to bobin knitting or french knitting without the bobin.


----------



## crafty_grandma56

http://www.pompomemporium.com/content/how-make-flowers-i-cord-or-french-knitting

Here are the instructions for that exact flower you showed above.


----------



## gypsie

Sure looks like knitted Icord to me!


----------



## gypsie

Good luck, they are pretty flowers.


----------



## crjc

trammyjane I believe you are correct. I was also thinking it is either an I-cord or the 4-nail production, but that does not look like crochet to me.


----------



## dianaiad

Daniele1969 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration. I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....
> 
> I can cast-on and do a simple row...
> 
> Would I need to know more to make these?


Actually, those LOOK like I-cord, and that would certainly work!


----------



## crafty_grandma56

that's because it is I-cord - check link I put above
**********************************


dianaiad said:


> Daniele1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration. I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....
> 
> I can cast-on and do a simple row...
> 
> Would I need to know more to make these?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, those LOOK like I-cord, and that would certainly work!
Click to expand...


----------



## whojaexpect

lostarts said:


> When all ekse fails, readthe manual.
> 
> In other words, read the directions/pattern.
> 
> They look like they're I-cord, in other words, knitted.
> 
> If they are I-cord, you'll cast on 3 or 4 stitches onto a DP needle. Slide the stitches to the other end of the needle and knir them. Just keep slidind the stitches to the right hand end of the needle without turning the work and knitting across.
> 
> The working yarn will wrap across the back, but after 6 or 7 rows, it'll pull together and make a knitted tube. You can help this along by tugging on the tube.


Looks like foundation chain in crochet for the stems. Easy and quick. This is also good for making jewelry.


----------



## dianaiad

crafty_grandma56 said:


> that's because it is I-cord - check link I put above
> **********************************
> 
> 
> dianaiad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniele1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration. I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....
> 
> I can cast-on and do a simple row...
> 
> Would I need to know more to make these?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, those LOOK like I-cord, and that would certainly work!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So they are...I didn't see your post before I (along with a whole bunch of other sharp sighted knitters!) spotted the difference. (grin)

I think those are simply, terminally, cute. AMOF, I have a daughter's b-day coming up....

Thank you for posting that link!


----------



## crafty_grandma56

dianaiad said:


> crafty_grandma56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's because it is I-cord - check link I put above
> **********************************
> 
> 
> dianaiad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniele1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration. I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....
> 
> I can cast-on and do a simple row...
> 
> Would I need to know more to make these?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, those LOOK like I-cord, and that would certainly work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they are...I didn't see your post before I (along with a whole bunch of other sharp sighted knitters!) spotted the difference. (grin)
> 
> I think those are simply, terminally, cute. AMOF, I have a daughter's b-day coming up....
> 
> Thank you for posting that link!
Click to expand...

*****

I think everyone sends in comments at the same time & then we end up missing some !!!


----------



## crafty_grandma56

Was checking my email and lo and behold, I received this from About.com - http://crochet.about.com/b/2012/01/14/new-crochet-patterns-for-easy-flowers.htm?nl=1

Crocheted flowers!!!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

They do look like i-cords but if you don't mind spending a few dollars you can buy a spool knitter .(I never got the hang of doing them with double pointed needles) They are available in K-Mart as well as other craft stores. It looks like a spool and it knits a cord like this. It is very simple and you can make lots of other things. My 5 yr. old granddaughter uses it and has since she was three.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## dianaiad

Keepmeinstitches said:


> They do look like i-cords but if you don't mind spending a few dollars you can buy a spool knitter .(I never got the hang of doing them with double pointed needles) They are available in K-Mart as well as other craft stores. It looks like a spool and it knits a cord like this. It is very simple and you can make lots of other things. My 5 yr. old granddaughter uses it and has since she was three.
> Keep Me In Stitches


Oh, I remember those; I wouldn't buy one! Well, I would now, but only after some very solid griping. My grandpa used to make those for me for free; an old wooden thread spool and four to six small nails, or brads, hammered into one end. If he wanted to get really fancy, he'd take a round file and smooth the hole so that the yarn would pass through more easily.

Strangely enough, he had several with different numbers of nails that HE would use to make leather cording.

He also made endless lengths of rug yarn cording that Grandma would coil up and sew together to make rugs, place mats and pot holders. He wouldn't touch knitting needles....they were too girlie, I guess, but I still remember the utterly gigantic colorful rugs they had in their kitchen and livingroom!

The problem is, while you can still buy wooden thread spools, I think you have to pay more for them than you do for the 'knitting dolly!"


----------



## crafty_grandma56

My dad used to make mine - my mom was a seamstress so there was no lack of empty thread bobins. I used to make beads with them and learned to count with them!
Nowadays the computers do that for the kids.



dianaiad said:


> Keepmeinstitches said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do look like i-cords but if you don't mind spending a few dollars you can buy a spool knitter .(I never got the hang of doing them with double pointed needles) They are available in K-Mart as well as other craft stores. It looks like a spool and it knits a cord like this. It is very simple and you can make lots of other things. My 5 yr. old granddaughter uses it and has since she was three.
> Keep Me In Stitches
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I remember those; I wouldn't buy one! Well, I would now, but only after some very solid griping. My grandpa used to make those for me for free; an old wooden thread spool and four to six small nails, or brads, hammered into one end. If he wanted to get really fancy, he'd take a round file and smooth the hole so that the yarn would pass through more easily.
> 
> Strangely enough, he had several with different numbers of nails that HE would use to make leather cording.
> 
> He also made endless lengths of rug yarn cording that Grandma would coil up and sew together to make rugs, place mats and pot holders. He wouldn't touch knitting needles....they were too girlie, I guess, but I still remember the utterly gigantic colorful rugs they had in their kitchen and livingroom!
> 
> The problem is, while you can still buy wooden thread spools, I think you have to pay more for them than you do for the 'knitting dolly!"
Click to expand...


----------



## newquay

Rather than crochet this appears to be what we called French knitting when I was a girl. Four nails were driven into a wooden thread spool and yarn was twisted around the nails and then somehow or other was moved and to be honest i do not recall the formula for doing it (probably very easy because I could do it way back then). I do know that one can get a kit made out of plastic to achieve the same look today. I saw them for sale at Hobby Lobby and at JoAnne's. Good luck none the less.
Peace 
Joyce
PS Just scrolled up and saw all the other comments about the same thing. My old brain isn't playing tricks after all!


----------



## barcar

It definitely looks like i cord which is very easy to make. Just before Christmas, I saw a pattern using pipe cleaners run inside i cord to make a snowflake. I haven't tried it but the snowflake was cute. Maybe next year?


----------



## nanaof3

No doubt...I cord...french knitting is very much the same but doesnt turn out as slender because of the size if the tool used...enjoy!!


----------



## Palenque1978

They look like I-cords to me. Very easy to knit. Youtube has a bunch of videos: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=i-cord+knitting&oq=I-cord&aq=0&aqi=g7&aql=&gs_sm=c&gs_upl=672l3717l0l8043l6l6l0l1l1l0l391l1031l2-1.2l3l0


----------



## missylam

I would use an I cord and they are easy to knit. Good luck  :-D


----------



## Daniele1969

Thanks everybody!!! 

Dani


----------



## Daniele1969

Ladies (and Gentlemen)

I found my flower!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!





I think the small one will be perfect!

I KNEW you all would be able to help me!!!!
Dani


----------



## Teddy

They are I cord. The I stands for idiot, they are really simple. Give it a try, what have you got to lose?


----------



## fabiana

Teddy said:


> They are I cord. The I stands for idiot, they are really simple. Give it a try, what have you got to lose?


BEAUTIFUL Avatar! :thumbup:


----------



## Judyh

The flower you chose is sweet and I am sure that it will look great on your sister's ear warmers.


----------



## Mungie

Daniele1969 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I am making earwarmers for my sister and I and they need decoration.  I saw this photo and I think these would work without the "stem". But I don't really crochet....
> 
> I can cast-on and do a simple row...
> 
> Would I need to know more to make these?


This look more like they are knitted I-cords shaped into flowers?


----------

